# Smoking bellies today



## cooperman (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey all,
I will be smoking two 5lb bellies that have been in Pop’s brine for 14 day, in the frig for 3 day. I I will be cold smoking. One belly will be cracked pepper. I need an idea for the second belly or I’ll just leave it plain.  I thought I read somewhere that Montreal seasoning works good? Any other suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2018)

I always use just pepper, or just leave them plain.
Some of the guys use maple syrup to sweeten them up.
Al


----------



## cooperman (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks Al,
I did one with fresh cracked pepper and left the other plain. I smoked them for 8 hrs, there in the frig. right now. We’ll see.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 2, 2018)

I know this is an old post but had a question. I've got an 11 pound belly in cure now and would like to do pepper bacon. At what stage do you add the pepper? Do you do it while its drying in the fridge after the cure or wait until right before you smoke it?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 2, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I know this is an old post but had a question. I've got an 11 pound belly in cure now and would like to do pepper bacon. At what stage do you add the pepper? Do you do it while its drying in the fridge after the cure or wait until right before you smoke it?


Per what I have read from Disco, you do the rinse and soak, then pay dry, and apply black pepper before the cold smoke. I did this right before a hot smoke and the pepper still stuck. I am pretty sure you wait for it to dry and form the tacky surface first <or I did>. Keep in mind I haven't personally made belly bacon, but I imagine the methodology is the same across all three kinds.


----------

